# Porsche Boxster Coupe - eta 2005



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Mmm, me likey....

http://driverscar.proboards2.com/index. ... 1067688168


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Hmmm. Looks very nice, but I fear too much like the 911 to make it to production like that.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

was thinking the same myself.... (stole it from boxa.net anyways)

but maybe that means they're going to do summat radical to the 911?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

lovely


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> was thinking the same myself.... (stole it from boxa.net anyways)
> 
> but maybe that means they're going to do summat radical to the 911?


The 997 (end 2004) is due before the Boxster (end 2005), & plenty of pics of it have already been seen, so I suspect the Boxster is more of an unknown than the 997.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Copyright Hans Lehmann _the_ most respected spy car phot0grapher...

Looks a bit photoshop. Nice top sides and roof. Front slatted grilles and lights remind me of the dreadfull Audi Le Mans. :-/


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful. wow.

Damian


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I hope it looks like the pic below, absolutely gorgeous! where do i sign up? ;D










cheers

James


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Well, I like that. Never fancied a convertible as my main car which is why a Boxster never appealed.

But, a Boxster S coupe would be fantastic. Looks great too!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

THey had those shots in last week's Auto Express. Certianly looks good.


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks fantastic. Mummy I want one!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I hope it looks like the pic below, absolutely gorgeous! where do i sign up? Â ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dealers are not taking deps yet :-/
just seemed a bit vague when i asked about it.


----------



## SAM-TT (May 6, 2002)

they are taking letters of intent


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> they are taking letters of intent


have the dealers any idea on prices yet mate?

hows the boxster going?

got a side-on pic?

cheers

James


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

one of the motoring mags reckoned the entry level will be Â£29k - the roadster is supposed to have a metal folding roof and will start at Â£36k


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There were some better shots in Auto Express of last week/week before. Undisguised, not a drawing. might be computer enhanced, it's hard to tell.

I can scan them, but I've now got nowhere to host them. :-/

If some kind soul offers, then I'll send them the links.


----------

